# PRR Steam power



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Three excellent examples of the "_standard railroad for the world:"_

PRR K4, PRR M1a, PRR TI....like the PRR K4 soon to be coal fired- M1a and T1










Great motive power: K4, M1a, T1










End of a era...


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice. Are those 3 yours Charles?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles you should talk to Ray about a possible conversion idea.....I think the wheels would start to turn.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

The tender is huge on the middle engine. Which is your favorite Charles?


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Great Shot Charles of the "standard railroad for the world:" You must add Your GG1 to the shot.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Triple head them and take a video. I love the K4 but that T 1 is standing out a lot to me


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Great photo and line up Charles. 
I did one like the Griff Teller 1946 calendar art with all four locos (unfortunatly my K4 had to stand in for the Q2) but with an EMD diesel (MTH F3) a T1, the K4 standing in for the Q2 and the GG1 (MTH lowered with fine scale flanges and with pantographs filled down to scale size) However I still haven't found out how to post photos on this forum (I think it is ridiculous to have to become a first class member and pay $24 to post photos) those pennsy advertising line up are impressive. That M1 is a beauty. Paul Huntington has made the Q2 with his help we could do the real line up! By the way have you noticed how nice the Brunswick Green is on the T1, indoors you think it's black, but take it out in the bright sunlight and it really is bronze, like a statue. Pretty good for such a classy train and superb design on the engine itself, now I wish I had done it in fleet of modernism two tone tuscan and maroon, I opted for the simpler post 1949 scheme. I may repaint some soon. 
Simon the broad way in France.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By du-bousquetaire on 09 Sep 2012 02:24 PM 
Great photo and line up Charles. 
I did one like the Griff Teller 1946 calendar art with all four locos (unfortunatly my K4 had to stand in for the Q2) but with an EMD diesel (MTH F3) a T1, the K4 standing in for the Q2 and the GG1 (MTH lowered with fine scale flanges and with pantographs filled down to scale size) However I still haven't found out how to post photos on this forum (I think it is ridiculous to have to become a first class member and pay $24 to post photos) those pennsy advertising line up are impressive. That M1 is a beauty. Paul Huntington has made the Q2 with his help we could do the real line up! By the way have you noticed how nice the Brunswick Green is on the T1, indoors you think it's black, but take it out in the bright sunlight and it really is bronze, like a statue. Pretty good for such a classy train and superb design on the engine itself, now I wish I had done it in fleet of modernism two tone tuscan and maroon, I opted for the simpler post 1949 scheme. I may repaint some soon. 
Simon the broad way in France. 
Simon
You could use another service such as Flickr, etc and store photos then link them in your. Yes, know well Paul's outstanding work. Had the honor of CP Jubilee prior to a horse trade with a few MLS member. I could have place our GG1 in the photo of PRR powers (K4, M1, T1) but was going for a steam shot. In the future would like to model a T1 in the original design of the prototype with the "big chin" and Buick port holes along with the huge PRR logo on the tender. Let us know if proper trim of the wicks give you better "mpg" on the next run.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

PRR Power enjoyed in France, thanks Simon for forwarding the photos:


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

There is an excellent article in Classic Trains' "Steam Glory" on the rise and fall of the T-1.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Charles: 
I hadn't seen this thread in weeks, thanks for your posting my photos of my Pennsy operations in France. Of course I still model ¨French prototypes also. Mainly I concentratye on the Nord railway of France. It had with the Paris Orléans the best steam tradition in France. I am the happy owner of one of John Van Riemsdijk 's best models: That of a Nord Atlantic, which is the loco the Pennsys' "French Aristocraft" was a copy of. Probably because when Cassat visited his famous artist sister in Paris he rode behind one and was impressed. They permited the Nord to go 300 km., in 3 hours with 300 tons, which at the time was an exploit. This is one of the most incredible model: as Du Bousquet HP cylinders are very small and mounted directly in front of the drivers, John made the model as a four cylinder drive loco with 4 single acting cylinders (thus he didnt have to fit overscale gland boxes either). which are fed by two inboard valves! which are driven by a Stephenson valve gear (the outer walschaerts being dumies) Thus he was able to reproduce this loco extremly finely and give her a very smooth four cylinder drive. I have redone the cylinders as it is essential to have good compression on such a drive. I also redid a new meth tank as the original in tinplate was leaking, and touched up the paint and lining. the engine now runs very well again. The pennsy copy was too light for US use but convinced the design people at Altoona of the benefits of walschaerts valve gear and the scew reverser. I will try to send you a photo of it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By du-bousquetaire on 25 Jan 2013 03:06 PM 
Hi Charles: 
I hadn't seen this thread in weeks, thanks for your posting my photos of my Pennsy operations in France. Of course I still model ¨French prototypes also. Mainly I concentratye on the Nord railway of France. It had with the Paris Orléans the best steam tradition in France. I am the happy owner of one of John Van Riemsdijk 's best models: That of a Nord Atlantic, which is the loco the Pennsys' "French Aristocraft" was a copy of. Probably because when Cassat visited his famous artist sister in Paris he rode behind one and was impressed. They permited the Nord to go 300 km., in 3 hours with 300 tons, which at the time was an exploit. This is one of the most incredible model: as Du Bousquet HP cylinders are very small and mounted directly in front of the drivers, John made the model as a four cylinder drive loco with 4 single acting cylinders (thus he didnt have to fit overscale gland boxes either). which are fed by two inboard valves! which are driven by a Stephenson valve gear (the outer walschaerts being dumies) Thus he was able to reproduce this loco extremly finely and give her a very smooth four cylinder drive. I have redone the cylinders as it is essential to have good compression on such a drive. I also redid a new meth tank as the original in tinplate was leaking, and touched up the paint and lining. the engine now runs very well again. The pennsy copy was too light for US use but convinced the design people at Altoona of the benefits of walschaerts valve gear and the scew reverser. I will try to send you a photo of it. 
Simon
Always enjoy your posts and emails the discussion on the connect between PRR and French supreme steam machines.

The Nord is one of our favorite French locomotives along with the U1 and this one modeled by Dick Abbott:


----------

